# Wallpaper



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, 

je cherche un fond écran pour mon macbook pro qui montre la cabine du capitaine d'un navire (un galion, ce genre de bateaux), vous savez, on voit au fond des fenêtres, et sur une table, on voit parfois des cartes et des instruments de navigation. 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## wath68 (1 Mars 2011)

Hello, et bienvenue.

Ici tu trouveras une liste de sites de wallpapers : http://forums.macg.co/customisation/ou-trouver-des-fonds-decran-ben-ici-442631.html

Good luck


----------

